# Il mistero della bicicletta Tebina



## Tebina (20 Aprile 2013)

Stamattina Mattia, tutto cazzuto e puccioso mi dice.
-Vado a mettere a posto le biciclette, così appena fa bello ricominciamo ad andare a fare i giri.-

Lui va in garage io in bagno a farmi uno di quei bagni da rimessa a posto mondo, con tanto di trattamento hammam Tebano (poi vi dico) a costo irrisorio ma dai molteplici benefici.

Ho preso lo zucchero, il cacao amaro, il burro di cacao vero, la glicerina, l'olio di semi di soia...Mi sono scrubbata, oleata, massaggiata e poi..
Scrivo un sms al mio amore grande.
_Vuoi un caffè?
Siiiiiii!_

Mi sono infilata la tuta rosa coniglietta di play boy, tirata su i capelli con una bacchetta cinese nera laccata d'oro, avvolta in chanel, fatto il caffè e sfidando le intemperie sono uscita con il caffè fumante.

Arrivo nel garage e lo vedo tutto intento sopra una bicicletta.
-Ci voleva proprio questo caffè! Grazie Racchia. Sono due ore che sono dietro a sta bicicletta.  ho cambiato la gomma dietro, l'ho pulita, ingrassato la catena e...- 
Un quarto d'ora di spiegazioni tutto contento per il grande lavoro fatto.
-Bravo! Ma di chi è sta bicicletta?- ho chiesto.

Mi fissa. 
Fissa la bicicletta.
Io fisso lui sporco di grasso fino ai capelli.
-Tua Tebe, di chi vuoi che sia?-
Io la guardo meglio -No Mattia, non è mia.-
-No no. E' tua.-
-Ti ripeto che non è mia. Questa è grigia. La mia era bianca. Tanto per dirne una.-
-No. Ti ripeto che è tua.-
-Non mi fare incazzare. Non è mia. Vuoi che non riconosca la mia bicicletta? Ma poi scusa, guarda la conformazione. Avrei mai potuto scegliere una bicicletta così?

Modello bicicletta Tebana (la mia con il cestino rosa ovviamente)






Modello bicicletta che ha aggiustato Mattia (compreso i robi giallini per la notte sulle ruote)







Va da se che pure chi non mi ha mai vista ma mi legge solo, capisce che tra le due...insomma. La seconda non è proprio il mio stile.

-Ma allora di chi è sta bicicletta...- dice sconsolato.
-Non ne ho idea, certo non mia.-
-Io comunque me la ricordo benissimo. E' tua. Insisto.-

Non se ne esce.
Ho mollato.
-Ok Mattia, è mia Hai ragione. Non me la ricordavo.-



:unhappy:


----------



## Innominata (20 Aprile 2013)

Occhio che, di chiunque altro sia la bicicletta, il chiunque penserà che Mattia,tipo originale, abbia trovato un modo originale per comunicare il suo amore segreto... E anche se si tratta di un lui ci potrebbero essere risvolti!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Aprile 2013)

Ma le biciclette dove stanno? Se erano in garage, come ci è arrivata?
E la tua... dov'è?!?!?

Poi ti vedranno in giro con la "tua" bicicletta e ti accuseranno di furto :mrgreen:

Mamma mia che carino Mattia... una tenerezza da far sciogliere, soprattutto visto che è il tuo uomo e non il mio :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

La mia non si trova! E Mattia continua a dire che quella che io non riconosco è proprio la mia e che non l'ho vista bene perchè si ricorda benissimo la marca e comunque c'era il cestello che si vede che l'hanno rotto.
Insiste anche nel dirmi che il sellino è quello che mi aveva comprato così pure la catena e che le luci sulle ruote le avevamo comprate insieme.


I casi sono tre.
O io sono totalmente dissociata e davvero mi immagino le cose.
O lo è lui.
Oppure...dopo tutto il lavoro che ha fatto si è auto convinto che quella è la mia bicicletta che lui ha riportato agli albori.

ma la mia era bianca e questa è grigia.
E non mi ricordo nulla di quello che ricorda lui della MIA bicicletta.
Quella non è la mia bicicletta.
Ne sono sicura!





O lo è?

Oddio...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2013)

Che poi ha ragione Inno.
Io viaggio con la mia bicicletta che non è mia e se ho ragione io magari qualcuno la riconosce e...

Mi prendo pure della ladra.
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Non ci sto dentro.
Avrò il terrore ogni volta che la userò.
Mi sa che non la uso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Aprile 2013)

L'avrà scambiata con quella dell'amante..........


----------

